# Raceglaze Colour Enhance



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availability:* £7.99 for 250ml

*Used on:* VW Golf 
*
Website Blurb and Instructions:*
For all plastics, interior & exterior - rubbing strips, spoilers, tyres, bumpers, engine parts, interiors. Exfoliates and restores weathered grey plastic like no other due to being petroleum based, not silicone based. Lasts up to 5 times longer than water based dressings, around 12 months, and won't spray off tyres when you drive away. For blacks and colours, inside and out. Strongly recommended for as a tyre dressing to leave a matt finish, or buff lightly to leave more shiny. This is not the same as other similar looking products.

*Instructions as shown:*









*Packaging:*
I was given a sample in a small container as shown above.

The full size looks as follows:









*Appearance & Fragrance:*
It's appearance is in the form of a green liquid, it almost seems to be more gunge like, which is akin to many bumper gels. With a good shake it is ready to go. Smells pleasant enough but I wouldn't want to drink it.

*Cutting and Cleaning Power:*
This speaks for itself, I had gently cleaned the plastics however left some grime on which this product cut through in its entirity. When it says use sparingly that genuinely is all you need to use, a wee bit goes a long way. I used a MF cloth to apply and could see the dirt coming off in the towel after application.

*
Ease of use:*
Much like other RG products this was very easy to use, a small pea sized blob could nicely cover my whole wing mirror casing. All thats required for this product is to spread on and leave. The fact that it does not require buffing really adds an ease of use factor as it can just be applied and left. This cuts time out of application and makes it nice and quick to use.

*Finish:*
Left a great natural looking finish, like many of the similar products I have tried it did not leave that sheen but I think I prefer the more natural look. I also used very little of the bottle to achieve this finish which is a great factor.

Before:

























During:









After:

























Value:
All in all I would have to say due to the little amount required to produce results that this product offers great value for money. I would aniticipate my small bottle lasting into double figures of application. With the versatility of the product it can also be used as a tyre dressing or used to dress the engine bay, which adds a great value for money factor.

*Overall DW rating: 90%*









I was very much impressed by this product, the ease of use, the finish and the final result all spoke for themselves. I don't have many piecies of black plastics to use it on but when they become weathered this will be my go to product. Again the dispensing method from the bottle is the only thing that I feel let down by as I like to be able to control the product more.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

*Raceglaze colour enhance dressing*

Raceglaze colour enhance plastic & tyre protectant

*Price & Availability:* 250ml - £7.99. also available as part of a sample pack

*Used On:* Renault Clio front bumper trim and tyres.

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:* 
For all plastics, interior & exterior - rubbing strips, spoilers, tyres, bumpers, engine parts, interiors. Exfoliates and restores weathered grey plastic like no other due to being petroleum based, not silicone based. Lasts up to 5 times longer than water based dressings, around 12 months, and won't spray off tyres when you drive away. For blacks and colours, inside and out. Strongly recommended for as a tyre dressing to leave a matt finish, or buff lightly to leave more shiny. This is not the same as other similar looking products.

*Packaging:* simple yet effective, clear easy to read description and instructions on label.










*Appearance & Fragrance:* a thick, green coloured gel formula, no real fragrance present.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:* N/A

*Ease Of Use:* very easy to use, a little goes a long due to thick consistancy.

*Finish:* this product leaves a nice, matt look imo.

*Durability:* on test, will report back.

*Value:* as said, a little goes a long way with this product so its good value for money.



















before










after










*Overal DW Rating: 90%* (depending on durability).

















*Conclusion:* very plesaed with this dressing as ive usually found gel type dressings to be greasy, which this isn't. also suprised at how little is need to cover a large surface. a very good product imo.

thanks to Mark @ Raceglaze for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, plese visit here


----------

